# new projector has no 12v out, help!



## marcg_uk (Nov 3, 2015)

i've been a bit silly but replacing my Sim2 Domino projector which died, with an optoma HD25E, just realised the new projector has no 12V out to power the screen, which used to come down/up when the old Sim2 was on/off.

Do I have any option or other way to get the 12v power back to start the screen up? I only have one power socket up in the ceiling too. anyone know of anything in the UK which might help?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Can you control the screen with a trigger from your receiver? Sorry if that doesn't make sense; I don't know how they're supposed to work.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I'm sorry but it looks like you're out of luck. As far as I can tell, the User Manual for your new projector shows it has no triggers. Hopefully, somebody who knows powered screens will respond. Otherwise, you may be stuck switching your screen manually.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are you using an AVR for sound for your home theater? If so I see no reason why you can’t use one of the receiver’s 12v outputs for the screen.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

